# Auto Shoot: 2004 Subaru STI



## Restomage (Sep 8, 2009)

Just like to get some opinions! Did a shoot today with a 2004 Subaru Impreza WRX STI.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10


----------



## DC5TypeR02 (Sep 8, 2009)

i love cars great shots love the wide angles one the most


----------



## Restomage (Sep 8, 2009)

DC5TypeR02 said:


> i love cars great shots love the wide angles one the most



Thanks. BTW I drive a 04 DC5 Type-S


----------



## boogschd (Sep 8, 2009)

whatsup with the colors from $5 - &#8593; ?

but yeah .. wide angles are awesome 

clean looking car too ... apart from the dirt on teh bumpers


----------



## jdm_toby (Sep 8, 2009)

boogschd said:


> whatsup with the colors from $5 - &#8593; ?
> 
> but yeah .. wide angles are awesome
> 
> clean looking car too ... apart from the dirt on teh bumpers


thats from going rallying. lol nice scooby bro looks real clean


----------



## ocular (Sep 8, 2009)

#8 has bad CA. #10 Has really bad CA, prob from your pp. #10 is your best, it just shouts out to me, but I'd fix the ca and the details a bit behind the car.


----------



## NateWagner (Sep 8, 2009)

the part I struggle with the most is that your whites are all over the place. Assuming #1 is pretty accurate many of the others have a distinct blue tint. 

I like #1,10 the best, but in number 10 the background looks really funky on the right side (almost white, versus the left side...


----------



## SlySniper (Sep 9, 2009)

#1: I love the colors and the sunset is a great touch.  But, I don't like the use of the wide lens... gives a the car a really weird look.  
#3. That's a good idea and a nice Photoshop.  
#8. This is the only one I like with the wide lens.  Although the colors seem a little off.
#10. The car looks great in this one but the background is distorted in the upper right.

There seems to be some issues with the color.  There is a lot of blue tint in most of them... maybe bad camera settings?


----------



## MGY (Sep 10, 2009)

1 is my favorite.  nice wide angle.

top of the world, laguna beach?


----------



## JPJ2007 (Sep 10, 2009)

#1 is the best. The rest, the shadows are just too strong for me.


----------



## Stormin (Sep 10, 2009)

#3: I would have gone with a much more even overlay of the engine bay. The same amount of hood left white on both sides.


----------



## P-er (Sep 10, 2009)

Ugly car, great photographs!
I really like the colors and the wide-angled shot of the interior.


----------



## 5DManiac (Sep 12, 2009)

you're using UWAs improperly! But it's ok we're here to learn.  Actually for that first shot thats beyond anything ive seen a uwa do in terms of distortion.  What happened there? Whatever lens that is, don't use it again!  Also the processing is harsh and just weird.


----------



## obey (Sep 14, 2009)

P-er said:


> Ugly car, great photographs!
> I really like the colors and the wide-angled shot of the interior.



How dare you! That is one clean sti, love it.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 14, 2009)

Hm.

Honestly?  #10 was the only one I thought was decent, and I liked it, though the angle wasn't that great (you're standing up taking most of these, and oftentimes you want to get down low on auto shots)

There's too much to comment on, so let me give you some tips based off some general things I see "off"...

- Watch your lens distortion- there's quite a bit of it.  Correct it or be aware of where your lens has issues and avoid it. (unless an artistic choice, which I don't think is the case with most of these)
- Get down!  Don't take all your pictures from standing height... look for interesting angles and such, but be sure to get down to a crouch ( at least ).
- Watch for underexposure... in many of these the car is underexposed.
- Watch for uneven light... use flashes or off-camera lighting to bring out the car when the background or other elements are brighter.

I'm not an auto-photog, but I've seen a lot of pictures from them (as well as many brochures and mags since I'm into cars), but obviously you have a LOT of source material around on what makes a good car shot.  Look and understand what those other folks have done... learn to emulate it... then learn to break all those rules and do it your own way.

My personal take.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2009)

I thought shot #1 was the best of all, from a technical and aesthetic perspective. Next-best was shot #10, which had some creative techniques applied that looked intentional,and even though those small orange flags are distracting, shot 10 was somewhat interesting to look at.

The other images had post processing that simply did not work for me--the whites were odd-looking, and your shadow values were very elevated, which is a look I do not like.

Your lenswork is a bit off as well. Angle of view, focal length selection, forced apparent perspective distortion....just not very enjoyable to look at. None of the shots really made me want to own the car, or feel envious of the guy who owns the car--and isn't that really the goal of car shots?


----------



## CW Jones (Sep 14, 2009)

10 just looks really really good! My favorite out of the bunch of them, well done!


----------



## Tanya_Velazquez (Sep 14, 2009)

Over all I like the angles.  You still have a lot to learn in Photoshop.  Always color correct for the whites.  #10 IS my favorite but looks like you burned the sky (just a guess) I'd use curves a lot wiser.  Good job with all the angles though.


----------



## 5DManiac (Sep 14, 2009)

Manaheim great tips.  People often take their photos standing as if theyre tourists.  If you're really into photography or want to become better, learn how to get involved with your photos more.  Be extremely cautious at angles you choose and your composition (similar things, really) don't just point and shoot.  SLRs are all about framing.


----------

